# More retaining walls???



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, I know, I should be saving money for the convention,
but I am always tring to make things better.









woow, its working again.









waiting for the next shipment. paying for it as I go.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD. But then it always looks good.


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

what material are you using?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you stepped that big slope at the end of Minerrvill? The area from Bangs Bridge to MLS bridge.?


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Marty, 

Looks good are you replacing all the RR ties?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Marty,

Just one question...

Are you done yet?









Seriously though - it looks great. 

Of course you do realize that you are making all the other husbands look bad.

Jerry


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Love the brickwork, I'm assuming your replacing the railroad ties.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
I'm guessing you mean this








there is steps in the middle
all RR ties are out, or will be . at less on left side for this year.

the right or east side of Bang's Canyon will be harder and around $1500 for stone blocks.

Jerry

Am I done yet??? OH how I wish...

I can't just simply run trains any more. I thought my steam loops would be the lazy way to run trains. but even that is too much work.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally had a day to finish the wall.
I also have been tring to save my forest from no rain. In the past months ,here at our place we have only recieved around 1/4" at a time










And with the heat wave they just went down hill fast. I should have noticed there was no budding like normal.


As for the wall









Came out well and I tried to fill in the wash out and dips on the hill going up.
Now the other side will have to wait till fall and lots more $$$$$$$


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks Great Marty 
Dennis


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Marty, the stone work really looks great. The stone work added so much to the looks last year can't wait to see the new you have added this year. 

Sure hurts to see so many tree and plants lost on a layout due to heat or no rain. We lost over twenty Alberta Spruce and countless other plants last summer due to stress of heat over 100. Then this spring we had 20 inches of rain in one week. My railroad wasn't build for 100 year floods and we have had two this year. But to hard work by my grandson and wife I think the railroad is in the best shape it's every been in. Had a club meeting here yesterday and everything ran great.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The stone work looks great. 

You know Tuesday the 14 of June it will be 100 days till Marty's battery powered steam up. 

JJ

PS Sorry to hear about your trees.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Henson 
I have found that I don't give up on any of my trees untill there is nothing left of them. I have seen them 80% dead looking and after babying them see them come back and they are still alive today.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty, I waited from Aug to late May before I pulled any up looking for green. I did loose some in the winter from summer stress.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

really nice, really nice. You always put on a fine show. Thanks 

Dave V


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Marty,

It is really looking great. I wish I had your energy - and imagination.

Jerry


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

_Must be nice to be young and full of energy! Looking good Marty._


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, it's going to look so nice, you'll have to wear a coat and tie at your open house!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! Did you put any dead men in; i.e. anchors? To keep the wall from pushing out over time?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 
No I did not kill any men, the company info said after 4ft high I would need their mesh product to tie in. 
plus this is an established back , and at 78 pds per block and gravwel filled behind it should be fine.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, thanks! I want to do something similar, sow wanted to know if I needed that. Appreciate the info and pics!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 
also when pricing blocks, for the weight and sq ft covered they were cheaper than smaller blocks. $8 each VS 3 smaller $4 blocks. 
Random Stone is the company, they make corners for built in steps and caps.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I would concur with Marty on the 4 ft. However, always keep in mind what the ground is like. Marty's is really stable ground, plus not a real damp environment. He probably wont have any problems.


----------

